# 2500 ac,hunting club openings 08-09



## big game (Feb 25, 2008)

(THANKS TO ALL THAT RESPONEDED,,,WE HAVE FILLED THE VACADED SPOTS FOR 08-09 SEASON.)..............Sunset hunting club has openings NOW! for 08-09 season. Located in crawford co, georgia, 9 miles west of Roberta ga. on hwy 80 at the crawford co. ,upson co, line and 2 miles from the Flint river . Join NOW! in time for turkey season.   We have Deer,turkey and small game. campsites with power also club house. Go by state buck regs. $ 875.00 for more Info. CALL JIM  478-825-2513.    (AGAIN THANKS WE ARE FULL)  JIM.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## big game (Feb 26, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 26, 2008)

any hogs on this property? I know there are hogs known to be around roberta.
eric


----------



## big game (Feb 26, 2008)

only once in a blue moon


----------



## mallymaster4 (Feb 26, 2008)

any duck holes?


----------



## big game (Feb 26, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## big game (Feb 29, 2008)

ttt


----------

